# How do you train a puppy to allow you to pick them up?



## Mollysmommy (Feb 27, 2013)

My Molly is 7 months old and she is amazing! She has filled our house with much love and excitement  My problem is that we have trained her to come but if I then try to pick her up she thinks it is a game. I am just scared that if she would get loose from one of us we couldn't get her back. We have a fenced yard and she loves running like a "mad woman" in it. I guess I am just a worried Mommy and I want to be prepared in the worst case. Any suggestions would be great. Thanks


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

You should teach her the STAY command. That's always a very helpful and good command for your dog.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

I am not a trainer but I have owned several dogs. The trick is to never scold a dog when you finally catch him after 30 minutes of playing the "I'm a dog and I'm WAY faster than you - you'll never catch me!"game. Always praise and say what a good dog. At the beginning add a "high value" treat, something very yummy like cheese, beef jerky or real chicken. The dog will follow the nose. If it doesn't work right away and the dog wants to keep playing, try not to "square up" to the dog as you could unknowingly be inviting her to play more. Show her the treat, make sure she knows you have it, then walk away, tempting her to follow you. Make a big fuss when she comes. Do this when you don't NEED her to come in, that way she doesn't associate coming to you with end of playtime. Practice indoors too. Eventually she will get satisfaction from the praise you give and that becomes her reward.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Also, make sure that you call her to you many, MANY times, catch hold of her collar, give her a treat and lots of praise and let her go right away again. You ave to do this MANY times before she will start to believe that getting caught isn't always the end of her fun and play time.

When you NEED to catch her for something, DO NOT call her to you... You go to her to get her. 

A reliable recall takes A LOT of time and consistent work to develop and maintain through the dog's lifetime. But it is well worth the effort!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I never had that problem. Mine follow me everywhere and put there paws up on me to be held. Zoey does do the chase game when I get her harness out for some reason.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> I never had that problem. Mine follow me everywhere and put there paws up on me to be held. Zoey does do the chase game when I get her harness out for some reason.


Sounds like she's a little bit conflicted there, Suzi. She wants to go out with you, but doesn't really want the harness on. Try giving her some tiny pieces of treat as you put her harness on until she looks forward to the harness AND going out with you.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

When you are in the house call Molly to you and as soon as she comes give her a treat,do it over and over[just tiny pieces of treat]Call her with a happy voice,call her as you are walking away from her,all sorts of different ways,all ways in a happy way and all ways followed up with a treat.Also train her to sit,then you can combine the two,and she will come and sit for you,as she progresses only give her the reward when you attach her lead,or pick her up.Good luck!


----------

